# How to fill in space where drywall meets stone fireplace?



## rizza (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I recently remodeled my living room. Previously, the walls were some sort of drywall with plaster over it, now it's just drywall. The problem I have is my stone fireplace sticks out about 2 inches and there's a gap between where the stone and drywall meets. I was thinking of filling the gap in with plaster. Is this the right thing to do? Is it ok to use plaster for this? Does anyone have any suggestions? I've included some pictures. Thanks!

Tom


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Good! There's those electron-microscopic photos again.

Why not back away and take a picture that someone can use to see what is going on?

I'm thinking the drywall should have been scribed to the firplace but can't really tell what is there.


----------



## rizza (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry about that . Hope this is better, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have some scribing to do-----that needs trim---scribed to the stone--cut carefully and lightly caulked.

Not fun but it's the method I find works best.---Mike---


----------



## Kader516 (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree with the scribe. If you aren't real good at it, you can get close and point the stone.


----------



## Rotate (Jun 2, 2011)

I am currently refacing my fireplace and had the same issue.

In your case I would use the same trim as you have for chair railing to "frame out" your fireplace.

Everything will match, not to mention adding some depth to your stone facade.


----------



## rizza (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks All. I will give it a try over the next few weeks. My biggest concern is the depth. Whatever trim I use will need to either be on the thicker side or doubled up with a piece of wood behind it. Thanks again, hopefully I'll be nice and patient as I do this.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I make aggressive copes like that using an angle grinder with 36 grit sandpaper--two disks -back to back'

You tube has some tapes showing the technique--


----------

